# There is not xfce4 packages in stable ?



## cougar (Mar 18, 2011)

```
fb8# setenv PACKAGESITE [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8-stable/Latest/[/url]
fb8# pkg_add -r xfce4  Error: Unable to get [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8-stable/Latest/xfce4.tbz:[/url] 
File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8-stable/Latest/xfce4.tbz' by URL
```


----------



## eriksatie (May 21, 2011)

I have been getting this sometimes too, I guess something is wrong server side because when I tried to install today it is going through...very slowly albeit, but it is downloading.


----------



## SirDice (May 21, 2011)

Have a look at Pointyhat. It may have generated errors when they were building the package.


----------



## Beastie (May 21, 2011)

It's not a build problem but an FTP server problem. The files are there.

Maybe you should try another server (ftp://ftpN.freebsd.org).


----------

